

Heroku 2X Dynos: Resize your dynos with twice the resources (private beta) - espeed
https://devcenter.heroku.com/articles/dyno-size

======
sjtgraham
From the bottom of the email Heroku sent out about this feature:

=====================

CONFIDENTIALITY NOTICE:

All information provided through the Heroku beta program is confidential, and
should be treated as such until publicly announced by Heroku.

=====================

ಠ_ಠ

~~~
aroman
Came here to say this -- I got that email too.

Seriously, what a dick move.

~~~
espeed
Sorry -- didn't notice that (it's on Heroku's public website).

~~~
rhizome
Which I would say qualifies as "publicly announced." Could be that this email
has actually been floating around a little until now.

~~~
sjtgraham
It was sent literally a couple hours ago. Also: "This article is a work in
progress, or documents a feature that is not yet released to all users. This
article is unlisted. Only those with the link can access it."

~~~
mentat
"Only those with the link can access it" seems to show a basic
misunderstanding about how the web works...

------
mark_l_watson
Good idea.

That said, I think Heroku is leaving some money on the table by not offering a
1 Dino paid for plan, the only difference being that it would not get unloaded
if no requests were received for a while. Nothing serious can be run on a 1
Dino free plan (and maybe that is by design) because of the loading request
times after an app,is unloaded. I have several small projects that I would run
on a $15-$20/month plan.

Actually, I think it would be a good idea for them to scuttle the free plans
altogether.

~~~
rdegges
I don't really consider this an issue. If you really _need_ an app with a
single dyno and no idling, you could always use the Heroku scheduler addon,
and tell it to ping your web app once every 10 minutes.

With the amount of free hours you get per month, per app, that would still
allow you to run your dyno uninterrupted for no extra cost.

~~~
mark_l_watson
I know about the ping option but that seems to me to be cheating when using a
free service. I like to pay for exactly what I use, and I am rethinking free
services in general on the web. Anyway, thanks for your comment.

------
rdegges
As a long time Heroku user and fan, this is a great thing.

Although I find the normal dynos to be really sufficient for my own work, I
can imagine that having twice the power of a normal dyno would be a huge asset
for many users, particularly those users who need to do memory intensive tasks
(queue processors come to mind).

This is a really huge win for all Heroku users, and I'm looking forward to
their continued innovation :)

Great job, guys!

------
niggler
Typo: "log- runtime-metrics Labs flag" but the flag is log-runtime-metrics (no
space) <https://devcenter.heroku.com/articles/log-runtime-metrics>

------
ukd1
From the docs it appears to be just 2x memory, not 2x cpu as well?

~~~
swampthing
That's my understanding... it's still worth upgrading though, at least if
you're using New Relic. Should cut the New Relic costs in half.

